# TUG scam?



## mortyrickerson (Jan 10, 2011)

tugs and host is a scam they just scam my mother for 4.000 dollars what gose around comes around


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 10, 2011)

mortyrickerson said:


> tugs and host is a scam they just scam my mother for 4.000 dollars what gose around comes around


You've obviously got TUG confused with somebody else.

TUG cannot possibly scam anybody out of $4000 as the most TUG collects from anybody is a $15 membership fee, and possibly an occasional small fee to place a classified ad.  Please provide details so that we can correct your misconceptions.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 10, 2011)

*It isn't TUG so who is it?*



mortyrickerson said:


> tugs and host is a scam they just scam my mother for 4.000 dollars what gose around comes around



??? TUG doesn't collect money except a $15 member fee. Who/what used the TUG name to scam your mom for $4,000? We will need details to point you in the right direction to try to recover from those actually responsible. I can safely say you have the WRONG group if you are targeting this group as the culprit(s). 

Update your information please!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, there are scammers who sometimes use the TUG name to rip people off.  TUG does not buy, sell, or rent timeshares.  Our classifieds are for people to "do it themselves."  I am sure our owner would like to know who is abusing TUG's good name.


----------



## AmberKennyLarry (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm coming! Let's see what happens


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2011)

The OP seems eerily familiar in syntax and grammar.

Not sure what #5 is saying.


Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Arnie (Apr 28, 2011)

*Be on the Alert!*

Recently over on the Wyndham BB, they have gotten some one line posters. Some one checked their IP's and said that they appear to be originating from same account. Maybe someone just messing around. Just be careful if they post links. I advise, not to click on them.
That's a way of passing malware and tojans around.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

AmberKennyLarry said:


> I'm coming! Let's see what happens



This is the first post from this user, who is posting via an ISP in China.  Only other user we've had from this ISP was a spammer that posted a bunch of online gambling links, and who was banned his first day.

Some boards do not let you post links in your first few posts, so sometimes spammers post a few innocuous first posts before settling into their spamming activities.

We shall see.


----------

